# Alfie is actually a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm so stupid Alfie never lets me examine his other end.... but ive been concerned ive seen no balls!! So today i got steve to hold 'him'........ he's a female!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive emailed his breeder!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG what a shock!!!  was he a breeder or just pet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't feel stupid, if a breeder told me an animal was a boy I would belive them. Is it a big problem or are you ok with a girl?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear, that must of been a shock,


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

omg that happened to my girl, the breeder thought she was a boy and had sold her to this couple, she went to vets and they said this is a girl so she was sent back to breeder lucky for me as i got her wooohoooo


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oh i wouldnt swap her for anything no its not, i only wanted a tom because thought my ex-breeding queen would take better to a male. Im abit shocked though, i did start to wonder but thought no dont be silly the breeder and vet register him as a him!! 

He was not intended for breeding thankgod! lol


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh no, thats a shock!!! I was told my kitten was a male when I picked her out..turns out she was was in fact a little girl..(found out through before we brough her home)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL! oh dear xx

well good thing it's not a problem i suppose, though how that was missed is beyond me, i always get any male kittens checked thoroughly in that area before they leave me to check all is in order :lol: x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol what a shock!

My male kitten was a girl for 6months and his balls were tiny, even the vet said he was a girl then one day when cleaning his "area" out popped his lipstick i tell you what ive never been so shocked in my life lol! poor sod has a slightly girly name of Foxy!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

The lady I got my kitten from said it was a girl, took "Chewie" to the vets for "her" injections, vet confirmed it was a girl and a few months later - 2 balls appeared - needless to say the pink diamante cat collar was changed that day to a black one!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!! The same thing happened to me! I bought a 'girl' kitten home & I noticed she looked a bit different 'back there'!! and It was a boy! 

Lucky I noticed about 3/4 weeks later as I was meant to be picking up a girl kitten as a friends for 'her'!! 


He is now 9 months and all boy lol! 

I woudlnt feel stupid, you only knew what you wat told so why should/would you feel any different! I know vets/breeders who have got it wrong! We all make mistakes!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooops ......:blushing:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:001_unsure::001_unsure:.....You should have named him Arthur you could change it then to Martha.....hehehe


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh god im not sure now, taking him/her to the vets tomorrow!!! If alfie is male then he's retaining both his testicles completely, but alfies anatomy looks so much like betulas!! Im so confused and feeling very silly


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Right well i took her to the vets and as i thought she's she!! Have emailed the breeder, she is annoyed i havent had her 'done' but shes a very small cat and has been slow to develop seeing as shes indoors i am not going to risk a GA until i am happy! I said i have no intention of breeding alfie is the only animal of mine that isnt a rescue, am awaiting her reply. We have renamed her Crystal which my partner wanted and i wanted anyah but got outvoted!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Crystal is lovely  never mind i"ve got 3 girls and 2 boys, the girls are much more affectionate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Right well i took her to the vets and as i thought she's she!! Have emailed the breeder, she is annoyed i havent had her 'done' but shes a very small cat and has been slow to develop seeing as shes indoors i am not going to risk a GA until i am happy! I said i have no intention of breeding alfie is the only animal of mine that isnt a rescue, am awaiting her reply. We have renamed her Crystal which my partner wanted and i wanted anyah but got outvoted!!


A big hello to Crystal then . 
Never mind the breeder being annoyed you haven't had her done - I'd be more annoyed that the breeder got the sex wrong!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yeh I know im trying to stay reasonable at the moment!! I will see what her response is and then i will be intouch with the gccf Im not sure where i stand exactly with this, and im just lucky shes gets on so well with betula that is the reason i got her. She is the irresponisble breeder that gave me the reg papers before i got her done!! I did think that was od but even then i would not have her doen before i thought she was ready, my animals health and safety comes before anything else and any regulations, i appreciate why they are there and of course agree with them but animals arent always predictable in the way they develop. I had my female bun done before she was supposed too because she matured quickly and that was the right safe time for her however waited with joey because again he was slow and im not risking them having problems because a piece of paper tells me they should be ready at that time. oooo makes me cross, I cant see how when i already have the reg papers that she can refuse to re-reg her until i have her done, she cant stay reg as a boy surely!! The vet said she is little for her age and has been slow to develop but is a healthy cat.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well this is her email response:

"Hi Lara,

Well what can I say! I've never heard of anything like this before in my 15 years of breeding and my vets and I have never wrongly sexed a cat before, especially by the age of 12 weeks.

I've spoken to the GCCF and as Alfie is on the non-active register there is not much point in re-registering her, however, if you still wish to and as you are the owner, you will need to send the pink slip back to them with a letter confirming this from your vet once she's spayed. 

Kind regards
Diane"

erm i really am not satisfied with that, i didnt buy a pedigree cat for it not to be registered just because she wont be active i paid alot of money for her and that email is completely un-apologetic, i emailed her back saying im annoyed basically aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I think some people are more concerned with the money associated with breeding animals than ensuring an animal is taken good care of. 

She obviously is a little embarrassed that she has made such a mess of this...


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

jeez even if she is embarrassed a simply apoligy would suffice!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Exactly my point, she said she would pay the re-reg fee if their was one but i would have had to pay more money for her if she'd known she was a girl and still finds it hard to believe  argh, i have given my vets number to her, ive told her she can keep her money i wanted a male cat for a reason it has nothing to do with money, im just lucky betula gets on with her. I said its the priniciple of this and the lack of apology! I will get her spayed when it suits me and her and then re-reg her myself.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

woooo you tell her!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she is still registered jus as a boy. do you really need to change the pink slip to say girl? you won't be showing or breeding. so she is stil a registered pedigree. what breed is she? and how old is she?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> she is still registered jus as a boy. do you really need to change the pink slip to say girl? you won't be showing or breeding. so she is stil a registered pedigree. what breed is she? and how old is she?


Yes I've changed her name too and yeh I do want to change her papers so they are correct, im not going to show or breed from her but i'd like them to be correct all the same.

She is a Tiffanie and shes just turned a year old. This is why i felt so silly because Ive had her from 16 weeks but just never thought to look, ive spoken to the vet about her and they said she's probably just a slow developer. I thought id wait until she was abit more mature to be spayed seeing as shes an indoor cat plus i have a terminally ill mum and gran and my partners dad recently broke his back so i have put off her being neutered, i wish i'd thought to look earlier however that does not excuse the breeders attitude and the vet has still said she is small for her age. Id booked her in (when i thought she was male) a couple of weeks ago to be neutered because i had a week off. I was worried i couldnt see any obvious testicles even though she's fluffy, I managed to get my otherhalf and friend to pin her down so i could have a look, she is very fluffy around that area and not keen on people looking and it was then i realised and took her to the vet to have it confirmed!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I'm confused - why would you have had to pay more money if Alfie was a girl? And why can't she be spayed now, my kittens are spayed at 13-14 weeks before they leave me!



crofty said:


> Exactly my point, she said she would pay the re-reg fee if their was one but i would have had to pay more money for her if she'd known she was a girl and still finds it hard to believe  argh, i have given my vets number to her, ive told her she can keep her money i wanted a male cat for a reason it has nothing to do with money, im just lucky betula gets on with her. I said its the priniciple of this and the lack of apology! I will get her spayed when it suits me and her and then re-reg her myself.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

That was what the breeder said that due to demand she charges more for females. She will be spayed as soon as i have a few days off in the next 2 weeks, shes an indoor cat anyway. The reason i have waited is because i thought he was not a slow developer. But turns out he is a she and will be spayed now.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Even more confused now, why were you willing to have a boy neutered 2 weeks ago but not a girl?

I breed Tiffanies BTW (well, occasionally - it's not easy to find homes for the kittens!)



crofty said:


> Yes I've changed her name too and yeh I do want to change her papers so they are correct, im not going to show or breed from her but i'd like them to be correct all the same.
> 
> She is a Tiffanie and shes just turned a year old. This is why i felt so silly because Ive had her from 16 weeks but just never thought to look, ive spoken to the vet about her and they said she's probably just a slow developer. I thought id wait until she was abit more mature to be spayed seeing as shes an indoor cat plus i have a terminally ill mum and gran and my partners dad recently broke his back so i have put off her being neutered, i wish i'd thought to look earlier however that does not excuse the breeders attitude and the vet has still said she is small for her age. Id booked her in (when i thought she was male) a couple of weeks ago to be neutered because i had a week off. I was worried i couldnt see any obvious testicles even though she's fluffy, I managed to get my otherhalf and friend to pin her down so i could have a look, she is very fluffy around that area and not keen on people looking and it was then i realised and took her to the vet to have it confirmed!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Even more confused now, why were you willing to have a boy neutered 2 weeks ago but not a girl?
> 
> I breed Tiffanies BTW (well, occasionally - it's not easy to find homes for the kittens!)


Because I its a bigger op and i want to be at home for a few days to keep an eye on her, i work fulltime.

Really? I thought tiffanies were in demand because there aren't that many breeders? I couldnt breed id end up keeping them all!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Not at all - I've been nervous of breeding any litters that might produce Tiffanies for the past 3 years or so, as I know I'd have great difficulty finding homes. No-one has heard of Tiffanies and it can be virtually impossible persuading people to even come and look!
I do have a gorgeous Tiffanie stud boy now that I bred 2 years ago, but currently no Tiffanie or LH carrier girls, so I can't breed any for a while anyway.



crofty said:


> Because I its a bigger op and i want to be at home for a few days to keep an eye on her, i work fulltime.
> 
> Really? I thought tiffanies were in demand because there aren't that many breeders? I couldnt breed id end up keeping them all!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the look of them, both my partner and I have seen them at cat shows... shame they are not more popular.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Not at all - I've been nervous of breeding any litters that might produce Tiffanies for the past 3 years or so, as I know I'd have great difficulty finding homes. No-one has heard of Tiffanies and it can be virtually impossible persuading people to even come and look!
> I do have a gorgeous Tiffanie stud boy now that I bred 2 years ago, but currently no Tiffanie or LH carrier girls, so I can't breed any for a while anyway.


oh what i shame, they are superb cats!!! Beautiful and affectionate, perhaps eventually they will become a more recognised breed. Have you got any pics of your stud cat? would love to see him.


----------

